# How does IBS affect pregnancy?



## tammy76 (Dec 29, 2002)

I always have pain in my right side, and I'm wondering what something as painful as labor would feel like with my pain due to IBS? I sometimes have major attacks when I feel like I could die, and I don't know how it would be being pregnant? Anyone have anything to share?


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

My IBS turned to C when I was pregnant, although just before I went into labor it turned back to D (common labor symptom anyways). With labor my IBS didn't even come into consideration, you have so much else on your mind and contractions are something you focus on. My girl is now heading onto 7 months, and I've had a few D episodes, but not as bad as before. Wish you the best!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I have been wondering the same thing. My main symptom with IBS is the stabbing pains. Don't get them often but am wondering if this will get worse during pregnancy due to the baby's pressure? Also, will this affect having a normal delivery-or is it safer to have a C-section. I'm not pregnant yet, but plan on it sometime this year or next and have always wondered this....Would appreciate advice from people with the same IBS symptom as both Tammy and I have.Thanks.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Beign pregnant changes everything..for a while I was totally normal..and then I got terribly C and then right before I delivered I was D...but both of these are considered normal for pregnancy. I had a normal delivery and you may not beleive it, but it was not really that painful until the last 5 minutes..I guiess I was lucky. I also do yoga that I'm sure helped. The pain afterwards was worse!Good luck and don't volunteer to have a C section!! Its totally possible to have a healthy baby with IBS. My baby is 5 months old and he is the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Crazy (Feb 12, 2003)

Hello! I am new to this site and I am finding itcomforting that I am not alone in this! I was diagnosed with IBS 3 yrs ago and I have been taking Librax ever since which has truely been alifesaver for me. Well, now, I am trying to weenoff of it so my husband and I can start to workon trying for a baby. When I tried weening offfor only 3 days, I was in terrible pain already!Lots of C and cramping. I guess I am just wondering if there is a woman out there that weened off Librax for pregnancy and if she made itthru ok...... Thanks for listening! Marie


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm prego now and i've always said to my husband that when i deliver it's going to be nothing with all the freaking pain i go through with my ibs..lol..I'm probably not accurate because i havent had the baby yet but think about it..if all of us can go through so much pain with out ibs symptoms...having a baby shouldn't even be that bad because in the end we'll atleast have something to show for it that is pleasant and not just in the toilet. ;-0


----------

